
Chinese city is world’s hacker hub - ronnier
http://technology.timesonline.co.uk/tol/news/tech_and_web/the_web/article7078760.ece
======
dawgyDoo
How does Obama plan to double exports in the next 5 years? Lets start by
tarnishing the reputation of the competition. Make them appear unsafe for
business. Feed in negative news stories regularly so it becomes common
knowledge.

~~~
hkuo
The tarnishing of China's reputation has been going on for decades. Is this
some long term plan started by Reagan during the Cold War? Have you somehow
been blind to any news regarding China all your life until now?

